# Comment règle-t-on la répétition sur les iPods ?



## Timekeeper (5 Septembre 2004)

je revient de l'Apple Expo ou j'ai enfin pu toucher un iPod Mini (RAAAA ! Ca vaut tous les iPod 40 Go du mon ! Beau, petit, beau, adorable, beau, meilleur prise en main, beau, ... j'ai dit qu'il était plus beau ?).

Alors oui c'est simple l'iPod, mais il y a un truc que je n'ai pas su modifier. je n'y aurait pas pensé si il n'était pas activé déjà sur un modèle d'expo d'ailleur : comment activer/désactiver la répétition ?

Je n'y ai pas trouvé dans les options, ça ne m'a pas semblé assez important pour le demander sur place, et, pire que tout, je n'ai pas le mode d'emploie puisque je n'en ai pas acheté (domage qu'il ne fasse que 4 Go).

...maintenant ça me démange :hein:


----------



## turnover (5 Septembre 2004)

Ben heu ...
  Menu > réglages > répéter > non ou oui


----------



## Timekeeper (5 Septembre 2004)

Ah


----------

